# bis zu achtzigtausend zusätzliche Arbeitskräfte gebraucht



## Platinum1973

Hallo zusammen!

"Landwirtschaftsministerin Julia Klöckner sagte, im Frühjahr würden bis zu achtzigtausend zusätzlich*e* Arbeitskräft*e* gebraucht".

Kann man auch "......bis zu achtzigtausend zusätzliche*n* Arbeitskräfte*n*" sagen? Sind beide Sätze korrekt? Welcher Satz hört sich besser an?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Uncle BBB

Nur der erste Satz ist richtig. Das ist Akkusativ und der Fall verlangt diese Endung.

Wenn man "Dich" einsetzen kann, ist es Akkusativ oder vierter Fall und Dich hat vier Buchstaben. Ich brauche Dich, also ist es Akkusativ. Man kann nicht sagen, ich brauche Dir. Dir hat drei Buchstaben. Das ist Dativ oder der dritte Fall.


----------



## Platinum1973

Vielen Dank Uncle BBB!

Aber die folgenden Sätze sind korrekt, oder?
I will mich nur vergewissern, dass in diesem Sinne, also "maximal", der vierte Fall verwendet werden kann.
Wäre es hier auch möglich, den Buchstaben "n" wegzulassen?


Freiheitsstrafe _bis zu fünf_ Jahre*n* Gefängnis.
Darüber hinaus war es gemäß Anhang 2 möglich, Ausnahmen _bis zu fünf_ Jahre*n* festzulegen.
Ihnen könnten Gefängnisstrafen _bis zu fünf_ Jahre*n* drohen.
Nicht degressive Beihilfen werden _bis zu fünf_ Jahre*n* gewährt.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## anahiseri

Freiheitsstrafe _bis zu fünf_ Jahre Gefängnis.
Warum? Hier gibt es kein Verb, also ist das Wort im Nominativ, erster Fall.


----------



## Platinum1973

Freiheitsstrafe _bis zu fünf_ *Jahre* Gefängnis.
Warum? Hier gibt es kein Verb, also ist das Wort im Nominativ, erster Fall.

 

Danke für deine Antwort, anahiseri!

In diesem Fall, wenn ich mich nicht irre, befindet sich "*Jahre*" im Akkusativ.

Man sagt auch, z.B. "bis zu eine*m* gewissen Punkt" (Dativ).

Bei meiner Forschung im Internet habe ich Folgendes gefunden;






"Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen den beiden Varianten _*bis zu fünf Jahren *_und _*bis zu fünf Jahre*_ ist sehr schwierig, da die Präposition _bis *zu*_ unterschiedlich verwendet wird. Allgemein ergab eine Untersuchung bei Cosmas II für _*bis zu fünf Jahren*_ eine Trefferquote von *2.203* und _*bis zu fünf Jahre *_eine Trefferquote von *1.291*. Da jedoch nicht zwischen den verschiedenen Verwendungsweisen differenziert wird, ist diese Recherche wenig aussagekräftig.
Es lässt sich aber *allgemein* beobachten, dass es *starke Schwankungen zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ* gibt".

*Auch*:

"Eine genaue grammatikalische Erklaerung kann ich tatsaechlich nicht geben, aber bei deinen Beispielen mit "*bis zu*" ist "*bis*" die Präposition auf die ich mich beziehe.

"*Zu*" ist hier wie ein Synonym für "*maximal*", also gar keine Präposition in dem Sinne (sondern ein Adverb?).

Aber der Schlüssel zum Verständnis liegt m.E. darin, dass man "*zu*" hier durch "*maximal*" ersetzen kann, was man mit der Präposition sonst nicht kann".

Anahiseri und Uncle BBB, was haltet ihr von den vorherigen Erklärungen? Haltet ihr sie für richtig?

Vielen Dank im Voraus : - )


----------



## anahiseri

Das hört sich so gescheit an, da halt ich lieber den Mund.


----------



## Platinum1973

anahiseri said:


> Das hört sich so gescheit an, da halt ich lieber den Mund.




Vielen Dank, anahiseri. Kein Problem : - )


----------



## Platinum1973

Uncle BBB said:


> Nur der erste Satz ist richtig. Das ist Akkusativ und der Fall verlangt diese Endung.
> 
> Wenn man "Dich" einsetzen kann, ist es Akkusativ oder vierter Fall und Dich hat vier Buchstaben. Ich brauche Dich, also ist es Akkusativ. Man kann nicht sagen, ich brauche Dir. Dir hat drei Buchstaben. Das ist Dativ oder der dritte Fall.



Hallo Uncle BBB,

Könntest du mir bitte helfen? Was hälst du davon? Im Moment drehe ich durch : - (

Vielen Dank!


----------

